# Sand - Rote Lache - Gernsbach



## Cook (7. Januar 2006)

Liebe Auskenner!
Die Wintermonate eignen sich hervorragend zum Planen zukünftiger Fahrradausflüge, welche dann in den wärmeren Monaten des Jahres vollzogen werden sollen.
So bin auch ich am grübeln, welche Alternativen es in betiteltem Einsatzgebiet gäbe. Die Strecke vom Sand zum Plättig und dann über Mittelfeldhütte und Bernsteinhütte zum Scherrhof ist bekannt. Auch der weitere Verlauf, dem Scherrbach entlang zum Gaistal. Ebenfalls bekannt ist die Abfahrt vom Sand zur Talsperre.
Gerne würde ich folgendermaßen fahren:
Sand-Talsperre-Wegscheid-Rote Lache-Lindel-Heidernell-Gernsbach. Es darf aber auch anders nach Gernsbach gehen. Wichtig für die Strecke: wenig Höhenmeter, da die gesamte Tour schon lang und HM-reich sein wird, gute Wege (technisch anspruchslos), schöne Aussichten, schöne Landschaft.

Wer kann mir hier gute Tipps geben - wooly? nkwd? oder andere, unbekannte Checker?  

Unter den besten Tipps verlosen wir dann eine Mitfahroption!!!
Vielen Dank schon mal fürs mitmachen.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Januar 2006)

Da wäre ein Tipp, Tourenbeschreibung allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung. Beim Müllenbild/Nachtigall dann nicht nach Oberbeuern sondern nach Gernsbach direkt oder über Staufenberg. Bin die Tour vor 2 Jahren gefahren (im Sommer! Dank Lothar kein Schatten und daher sehr heiß. Deshalb für genügend Getränkevorrat sorgen. Die Brunnen bzw. Quellen waren alle versiegt!

Viel Spaß beim austesten!

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (7. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Unter den besten Tipps verlosen wir dann eine Mitfahroption!!!
> Vielen Dank schon mal fürs mitmachen.



hab da schon eine schöne Idee ... ist Gernsbach als Ende Pflicht oder geht es nur darum wieder per Zug/S-Bahn nach Freudenstadt zu kommen?


----------



## Cook (8. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hab da schon eine schöne Idee ... ist Gernsbach als Ende Pflicht oder geht es nur darum wieder per Zug/S-Bahn nach Freudenstadt zu kommen?



Hey wooly, weisch: wir machen keine halben Sachen. Gernsbach ist Halbzeit und dann gehts weiter auf der anderen Seite, hoch zur Grünhütte und dann erst Heim. Aber deine Idee würd auch passen, wäre dann eine weitere Fahradausflug-Variante...isch klar odder?


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2006)

sag mal cookie du hast nicht zufällig eine ausgeprägte S-Bahnphobie ????    

Wenn du mal mehr probanden als deine 3 nmc jünger um dich schaaren willst dann plane doch mal ne streckenführung bei der es auf halber strecke ne möglichkeit zum ausscheren gibt und der endpunkt auch eine verbindung zur restlichen welt per öpnv hat. Dann könnten die etwas nördlich von trauerstadt wohnenden partizipanten gemüthlich per S-Bahn wieder an ihren heimischen Herd rollen und eventuelle rohrkrepierer müssten nicht dem klappspaten zum opfer fallen sondern würden einfach auf halber strecke rechts ausscheren. Ich mein soooviele anständige bikerleich hat der dunkelwald ja nu auch nich.

in diesem sinne 

eL


----------



## Yvoxl (8. Januar 2006)

Ja endlich sollte mal was geplant werden,  wo man auf halber Strecke oder wo auch immer in die S-Bahn einsteigen könnte. Da ich nicht unter einer S-Bahnphobie leide, würde ich solch eine Heimfahrt gerne in Kauf nehmen und so könnte ich auch mal an einer Ausfahrt teilnehmen. Also plant mal dementsprechend was.

Liebe Grüße aus dem immer noch kalten und verschneiten Freudenstadt

Yvoxl


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2006)




----------



## Cook (9. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal cookie du hast nicht zufällig eine ausgeprägte S-Bahnphobie ????
> ....
> eL



Werter eL!
Eine evtl. Diskussion über die mögliche Behebung meiner Bahn-Phobie bringt uns leider streckenplanerisch nicht weiter. Ausser dem engagierten Waldgeist, dem ich hiermit meinen Dank ausspreche, konnte ich aus den bisherigen Antworten keine strategischen Vorteile für meine geplante Tour herausarbeiten.
wooly, bist du d'accord mit Waldgeists Empfehlung? Ich stufe dich mal als 1a-Local ein.
Trotzdem keine Hektik, es fließt sicherlich noch einiges Wasser die Murg hinunter, bis auf jener Strecke angegriffen werden kann.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> es fließt sicherlich noch einiges Wasser die Murg hinunter, bis auf jener Strecke angegriffen werden kann.


Wen willst'n da angreifen? Ich werde mich für kriegerische Handlungen sicher nicht zur Verfügung stellen und würde es auch nicht gutheißen, wenn jemand Anderes angegriffen werden sollte!  

Evtl. hast du es ja auch östereichisch gemeint, was dann im Deutschen eher als angrabschen formuliert werden sollte. Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, Ivoxl mit zu nehmen damit keine unschuldigen Passantinen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> wooly, bist du d'accord mit Waldgeists Empfehlung? Ich stufe dich mal als 1a-Local ein.
> Trotzdem keine Hektik, es fließt sicherlich noch einiges Wasser die Murg hinunter, bis auf jener Strecke angegriffen werden kann.



also pass auf, nur mal so als Idee ... man macht also mehr Umwege, sprich von Sand rauf auf die Badener Höhe, dann runter zur Talsperre, 1. Erfrischungsbadepause incl. dumme Pfälzer kucken am Kiosk, Westwegtraildownhill bis Forbach, von Forbach hoch zur roten Lache, von da aus den Trail an der Strasse zum Scherrhof rüber, dort Pommes & Majo, dann runter/rüber zur Iburg, dann Singletrail runter zum Trippsee & 2.Bademöglichkeit.

danach mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. enspannt auschillen am See, dann runter nach Baden-Baden und mit der S-Bahn über Rastatt zurück nach Freudenstadt

2. kurz reinhüpfen, dann weiter nach Baden-Baden, hoch auf den Merkur, runter über Staufenberg nach Gernsbach, mit der S-Bahn zurück nach Freudenstadt.

3. von Gernsbach hoch zur roten Lache und über Hohloh zurück nach Freudenstadt (keuch !!!)


----------



## Cook (9. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wen willst'n da angreifen?
> ...


Die NORTHERN LIGHTS natürlich! Es kann nur eine Organisation im Nordschwarzwald geben  

@wooly: so was in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das kommt! Nur sollte man deine Vorschläge wirklich als eigenständige Tour machen. Das hört sich seeehr anstrengend an, aber auch sehr interessant. 
Ich wähle: Möglichkeit 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. Januar 2006)

noch eine Idee, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das für euch Forstwegtiger technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist...  
Bei Hilpertsau (von der roten Lache kommend) schon über die Murg droppen, hinten beim Holzwerk sehr hübsch durch das Tälchen hoch bis Ortseingang Weissenbach, dann den *suupernetten *Jägerpfad vor bis Gernsbach, dann auf die Teufelsmühle hoch und dann über Grünhütte zurück ?


----------



## nkwd (9. Januar 2006)

so, will ich hier auch mal meinen Senf zu beigeben, nachdem ich den Thread erst viel zu spät wahrgenommen habe: 
Ich kenne nur den Forstautobahn-Weg von der Schwarzenbach zur Roten Lache und dann zur Nachtigal (das ist im Grunde genau das von Waldgeist verlinkt hat), um komplett im Wald bis nach Gernsbach zu kommen. 
Die anderen Waldwege, die ich von der Schwarzenbach bisher gefahren bin, führen uns alle so, daß man entweder in Raumünzach im Steinbruch (wohl nicht so der Hit) oder in Forbach im Ort rauskommt. Von dort müßte man dann (um nicht auf der Straße zu fahren) mit ein paar kleinen "Hügeln" rechter Hand der Murg sich von Ort zu Ort (Gausbach, Langenbrand, Weisenbach - ab da wars das aber dann leider mit den Waldwegen) bis Gernsbach hangeln. Natürlich wären auch Marcus' 3 Möglichkeiten denkbar


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @wooly: so was in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das kommt! Nur sollte man deine Vorschläge wirklich als eigenständige Tour machen. Das hört sich seeehr anstrengend an, aber auch sehr interessant.
> Ich wähle: Möglichkeit 2



wenn man früh in freudenstadt losfährt, ordentliche pausen macht und erst so gegen 18-19 am trippsee aufschlägt, und da dann ein paar kollegen postiert hat, die den hinteren logenplatz incl. feuerstelle besetzt haben und mit würstchen & bier warten, ist die Sache gar nicht so anstrengend ... selber schon ausprobiert ...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Die NORTHERN LIGHTS natürlich!


 
Schon wieder so ne Tour, wo ich ausgeschlossen werden soll.  Hatte ich schon mal gesagt, dass ich an einem Angriff nicht teilnehmen würde? Bin ja schließlich Pazifist.

Bei unseren letzten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten hatten wir uns doch eigentlich vertragen. Hoffentlich gibts bald mal was mit ordentlich Kilometern, wo ich mitfahren darf. Weil meine Monster Drop Maschine immer noch nicht geliefert worden ist und der Stumpi hat zwar neue (Winter-)Reifen, durfte seither aber nicht mehr aus dem Keller raus, der Arme. Alternativ könnte ich sonst noch mit dem Renner kommen, dazu sind mir die Straßen aber derzeit zu salzig; das Stadtrad ist zwar ungefedert, die Slicks eignen sich aber nicht so recht für Ausfahrten im Schnee.

Zur Strecke kann ich leider nicht so viel beitragen. Ich muss selbst immer wieder hin und zurück fahren, wenn ich die Strecken eigentlich schon einige Male mit ortskundiger Begleitung gefahren bin.


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Die NORTHERN LIGHTS natürlich! Es kann nur eine Organisation im Nordschwarzwald geben



Wenn du es eh einsiehst, warum blubbert ihr dann immer noch so einsam in eurem süssen Forum herum ... habt ihr noch kein Telefon in Freudenstadt ...


----------



## Wooly (11. Januar 2006)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt langsam als Bademeister oute ... den Sankenbachsee könnte man doch auch noch einbauen, incl. Alpencrossfeeling beim anschliessenden Hochtragen ... ... und zum Schluss Barbecue bei Herrn Thiel auf der Terrasse !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (16. Juli 2007)

ACHTUNG ZEITSPRUNG!

Mittlerweile bin ich die Strecke von Freudenstadt bis Gernsbach gefahren und MIT DER BAHN zurück!
Ich kann die Tour nur empfehlen! Durch die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn können auch noch ein paar Schlenker eingebaut werden. 
Bin den Westweg gefahren über den Schliffkopf, Ruhestein, Altsteigerkopf, Seibelseckle, jedoch nicht über den Hornisgrindegipfel, sondern westlich vorbei. Dafür vom Sand über die Badner Höhe und den Seebach runter zur Talsperre. Dann über Wegscheid zur Roten Lache.
Von da an geht es aussichtsreich nur noch (sehr angenehm) bergab über Lindel und Heidernell zur Nachtigall. Von dort sind wir noch (bergauf) zum schönen Binsenwasen. Den Merkur haben wir aber aus Zeitgründen nur ehrfürchtig von unten betrachtet.

Wenn man aber von Gernsbach dann über den Hohloh zurück nach FDS möchte, empfiehlt es sich (wegen der Tourlänge) nicht über den Binsenwasen zu fahren, sondern von der Nachtigall gleich runter nach Gernsbach (evtl.über Schloss Eberstein).


----------



## PladdinMaddin (5. August 2007)

von der Badner Höhe kann man schön zur Lache runterfahren und dann mach Gernsbach. Viel Spaß


----------



## Cook (6. August 2007)

PladdinMaddin schrieb:


> von der Badner Höhe kann man schön zur Lache runterfahren und dann mach Gernsbach. Viel Spaß



Hallo Maddin!
Dann erzähl doch mal...
Bin immer auf der Suche nach interessanten Alternativen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. August 2007)

PladdinMaddin schrieb:


> von der Badner Höhe kann man schön zur Lache runterfahren und dann mach Gernsbach. Viel Spaß




Sehr technisch und eifach geil, von Badener Höhe richtung Herrenwieser see/Forbach
Von dort richtung Talschperre, Rote Lache , Gernsbach (oder auf Merkur hoch UND auf dem Zick-Zack Weg) runter.

Nicht schlecht ist noch von Bernstein richtung Gernsbach (es gibt 5-6 Möglichkeite) hier ein Beispiel: Ein Teil von ein Trail ( ca. 7km und 700 hm nach unten :

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDEwODQxMDc%3D


----------



## amerryl (3. September 2007)

Alternative:
Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel od. Schwarzenbach - Rote Lache - Weisenbach(Forststr. od. Trail) - Latschigtal(Schwimmbad) - Prinzenhütte.

Der Aufstieg von Weisenbach ist allerdings recht heftig, da der steilste Streckenabschnitt am Schluß kommt.(O-Ton "da meinst du echt die Strasse fällt dir ins Gesicht")  

Nachtigall - Gernsbach - Jägerpfad - Reichental - Hohloh
der Jägerpfad ist aber ab Reichental aufwärts nicht mehr soo lustig, also lieber der Auschilderung folgen

Rote Lache - am Lindel od. Heidenell nach Oberstrot - Reichental - Hohloh

Falls die Getränke aus gehen:
Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel - Streitmannskopf(Gipfelbuch mit Schnäppschen) - Wegscheide - Rote Lache

Mein Favorit:
Badener Höhe- Herrenwieser See - Wegscheide - Forbach(Trail) - St. Anton - Toter Mann

@ rebell-78
Wo beginnt der Zick-Zack Weg vom Merkur?
Und wo der Trail vom Bernstein?

Gruß


----------



## Cook (4. September 2007)

Hallo amerryl!
Danke für die Tipps! Kannst dich ja mal einklinken wenn wir's Murgtal runterkommen und als Guide fungieren!



amerryl schrieb:


> Alternative:
> Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel od. Schwarzenbach - Rote Lache - Weisenbach(Forststr. od. Trail) - Latschigtal(Schwimmbad) - Prinzenhütte.
> 
> Der Aufstieg von Weisenbach ist allerdings recht heftig, da der steilste Streckenabschnitt am Schluß kommt.(O-Ton "da meinst du echt die Strasse fällt dir ins Gesicht")



Ist das der Aufstieg in Weisenbach vorm Bahnübergang rechts hoch (Schwimmbad/Neubaugebiet) wo man etwas oberhalb der Prinzenhütte rauskommt? Der ist schon ganz dick angestrichen!



amerryl schrieb:


> Nachtigall - Gernsbach - Jägerpfad - Reichental - Hohloh
> der Jägerpfad ist aber ab Reichental aufwärts nicht mehr soo lustig, also lieber der Auschilderung folgen



Jägerpfad bin ich vor Jahren gefahren, war aber extrem zugewuchert. Ist das immer noch so? In der Ortsmitte Reichental geht es dann rechts ab, zuerst Asphalt/Schotter und dann kleine Grasweglen ziemlich steil. Ein klasse Aufstieg, falls wir das Gleiche meinen!



amerryl schrieb:


> Falls die Getränke aus gehen:
> Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel - Streitmannskopf(Gipfelbuch mit Schnäppschen) - Wegscheide - Rote Lache


Streitmannsköpfle war ich noch nie. Hat man da Aussicht?



amerryl schrieb:


> Mein Favorit:
> Badener Höhe- Herrenwieser See - Wegscheide - Forbach(Trail) - St. Anton - Toter Mann
> Gruß



St.Anton-Toter Mann gehört auch zu meine Favoriten! Aber die Abfahrt vom Seekopf/Bussemer Stein zum Herrenwieser See habe ich bisher gemieden. Das ist doch ziemlich loses Geröll und extrem verblockt, oder? Den Trail von der Wegscheid nach Forbach: meinst du den Westweg? Der ist wiederum klasse und auch für mich fahrbar!


----------



## Cook (4. September 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Sehr technisch und eifach geil, von Badener Höhe richtung Herrenwieser see/Forbach
> Von dort richtung Talschperre, Rote Lache , Gernsbach (oder auf Merkur hoch UND auf dem Zick-Zack Weg) runter.
> 
> Nicht schlecht ist noch von Bernstein richtung Gernsbach (es gibt 5-6 Möglichkeite) hier ein Beispiel: Ein Teil von ein Trail ( ca. 7km und 700 hm nach unten :
> ...




Hallo Rebell!
Toller Trail auf dem Video!
Mich würde auch sehr interessieren, wo vom Merkur der Zick-Zack-Weg runterführt!


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallo Rebell!
> Toller Trail auf dem Video!
> Mich würde auch sehr interessieren, wo vom Merkur der Zick-Zack-Weg runterführt!



Hallo,

wir könnten uns treffen und ich führe euch runter.

Der Zick-Zack Weg ist ausgeschildert gewesen, wurde aber nach "Umbau" nicht wieder angezeichnet.
Hinten die steile Treppe (die Neue) runter, nach ca. 200m Rechts und immer Links halten.

Hier noch 1 Video von Bernstein:  (Helmcam)

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDExNDY2NDE%3D


----------



## Don Stefano (4. September 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hier noch 1 Video von Bernstein:  (Helmcam)
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDExNDY2NDE%3D


Netter Weg, ich hab den Einstieg schon ein paar Mal, das Ende erstmals dieses Jahr gesehen, bin den Trail selbst aber noch nie gefahren. Er ist aber nicht so besonders lang oder?


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. September 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Netter Weg, ich hab den Einstieg schon ein paar Mal, das Ende erstmals dieses Jahr gesehen, bin den Trail selbst aber noch nie gefahren. Er ist aber nicht so besonders lang oder?




Nicht lang. Es gibt aber ca. 7km geile Trails von Bernstein verbunden mit Weg24 Richtung gernsbach.

Ein Teil siehe das andere Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. September 2007)

Bis nach Gernsbach ganz runter wollte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Kennst du eine Strecke, wo man ohne allzu große Schmerzen wieder Richtung KA / Saumweg kommt?


----------



## amerryl (5. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallo amerryl!
> Danke für die Tipps! Kannst dich ja mal einklinken wenn wir's Murgtal runterkommen und als Guide fungieren!


Gern wenn`s zeitlich passt. Verständigungsprobleme werden wir(Ex- Schwabe) keine haben. 




Cook schrieb:


> Ist das der Aufstieg in Weisenbach vorm Bahnübergang rechts hoch (Schwimmbad/Neubaugebiet) wo man etwas oberhalb der Prinzenhütte rauskommt? Der ist schon ganz dick angestrichen!


Ja das ist er. Ca. 700Hm am Stück.



Cook schrieb:


> Jägerpfad bin ich vor Jahren gefahren, war aber extrem zugewuchert. Ist das immer noch so? In der Ortsmitte Reichental geht es dann rechts ab, zuerst Asphalt/Schotter und dann kleine Grasweglen ziemlich steil. Ein klasse Aufstieg, falls wir das Gleiche meinen!



Ab Reichental bergauf zur Zeit das erste Stück eigentlich unfahrbar, durch lockeren tiefen Schotter, macht runter schon kein Spaß. Aber von Gernsbach bis Reichental super.



Cook schrieb:


> Streitmannsköpfle war ich noch nie. Hat man da Aussicht?



Aussicht- ähnlich Badener Höhe, absolut ruhig, bis auf einen Auerhahn, auf den ich da schon 2- mal getroffen bin. Ist allerdings ohne Hilfe fast nicht zu finden.



Cook schrieb:


> St.Anton-Toter Mann gehört auch zu meine Favoriten! Aber die Abfahrt vom Seekopf/Bussemer Stein zum Herrenwieser See habe ich bisher gemieden. Das ist doch ziemlich loses Geröll und extrem verblockt, oder? Den Trail von der Wegscheid nach Forbach: meinst du den Westweg? Der ist wiederum klasse und auch für mich fahrbar!



Die Abfahrt zum Herrenwieser See ist teilweise schon heftig.
Wegscheide- ein Teil auf dem Westweg, irgendwann gehts aber weg vom Westweg, man kommt am Ortsende von Forbach direkt an der B462 raus


----------



## amerryl (6. September 2007)

Noch was zum Aufstieg von Weisenbach. Wenn möglich unbedingt einen Abstecher zur Hohen Schaar machen. Ist ausgeschildert, bei ca. 730m rechts ab auf den Hutweg, nach ca. 1 km gehts von der Forststr. in einer Rechtskurve rechts ab(ist leicht zu übersehen). Sind ca. 100Hm und 4 km mehr, traumhafter Weg entlang an Grenzsteinen von 1790. Nicht alles fahrbar(für mich), es lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall die paar Schritte zu schieben. Irre Aussicht ins Murgtal+ Rheinebene. Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze im unteren Murgtal. Dafür würde ich lieber die Badener Höhe weg lassen und über den Badener Sattel fahren.
Auf dem gleichen Weg zurück und weiter bis Prinzenhütte.


----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

Hey  Cook - Am Freitag sehen wir uns - Bis dahin möchte ich gerne hier was dazu sagen ...besser gesagt fragen - Das alles klingt sehrrrrr gut und ich kenne die Gegend noch nicht so gut!!
Wäre es nicht machbar eine Tour bei euch zu organisieren ??


----------



## Cook (6. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hey  Cook - Am Freitag sehen wir uns - Bis dahin möchte ich gerne hier was dazu sagen ...besser gesagt fragen - Das alles klingt sehrrrrr gut und ich kenne die Gegend noch nicht so gut!!
> Wäre es nicht machbar eine Tour bei euch zu organisieren ??



Hi frenchy!
Ich kenne die Gegend nördlich der Hornisgrinde auch nicht so gut. Nur die "gängigen" Strecken. Aber eine tolle Ecke ist es auf jeden Fall um die Badner Höhe und Merkur.


----------



## Cook (6. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Noch was zum Aufstieg von Weisenbach. Wenn möglich unbedingt einen Abstecher zur Hohen Schaar machen. Ist ausgeschildert, bei ca. 730m rechts ab auf den Hutweg, nach ca. 1 km gehts von der Forststr. in einer Rechtskurve rechts ab(ist leicht zu übersehen). Sind ca. 100Hm und 4 km mehr, traumhafter Weg entlang an Grenzsteinen von 1790. Nicht alles fahrbar(für mich), es lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall die paar Schritte zu schieben. Irre Aussicht ins Murgtal+ Rheinebene. Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze im unteren Murgtal. Dafür würde ich lieber die Badener Höhe weg lassen und über den Badener Sattel fahren.
> Auf dem gleichen Weg zurück und weiter bis Prinzenhütte.



Das hört sich klasse an! Nur: mit meiner genialen Orientierung wird es nicht so leicht sein den richtigen Weg zur Hohen Schaar zu finden...ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## amerryl (6. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hey  Cook - Am Freitag sehen wir uns - Bis dahin möchte ich gerne hier was dazu sagen ...besser gesagt fragen - Das alles klingt sehrrrrr gut und ich kenne die Gegend noch nicht so gut!!
> Wäre es nicht machbar eine Tour bei euch zu organisieren ??



Sicher. Bräuchte eh mal eine Motivationsspritze um mein Jahresziel(100Hkm) vielleicht doch noch zu erreichen.
Dieses WE ist aber schon verplant.


----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Sicher. Bräuchte eh mal eine Motivationsspritze um mein Jahresziel(100Hkm) vielleicht doch noch zu erreichen.
> Dieses WE ist aber schon verplant.



100Hkm...wenn ich da mich nicht verschätze, fahre ich ungefähr das gleiche - Also passt. Ich hätte evtl. Zeit nächste Woche Samstag?!


----------



## amerryl (6. September 2007)

Bis jetzt habe ich das ja leider noch nicht ganz geschafft  
Mal schauen was das Wetter macht. Wie lange wolltest du ungefähr fahren und wo sollen wir uns treffen. Du willst ja best. nicht mit dem Rad ins Murgtal
oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (6. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Du willst ja best. nicht mit dem Rad ins Murgtal
> oder?


Doch aber nur über die Autobahn  
Nein,nein,  ich komme mit meinem stinkenden Vierrad - 
Treffpunkt..???. Leicht zu finden und direkt am Geschehen. Also ich bin sehr flexibel, auch was die Uhrzeit betrifft. Wenn wir nicht zu spät starten, sind 5-6 Std.  für mich machbar. Mehr oder weniger ist mir auch recht. Ich richte mich nach den Möglichkeiten. HAUPTSACHE Hm +/- und TRAILS und schöne Landschaften!!


----------



## amerryl (7. September 2007)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, Treffpunkt in Weisenbach auf dem Neukauf Parkplatz.
Murgtal aufwärts fahren bis Weisenbach am Ortsende links(Sparkasse, Bäckerei) dann gleich wieder rechts und parken.
Uhrzeit? , mal schauen wie sich das Wetter noch entwickelt. Ich hab mir heute Morgen fast den Hintern abgefroren, Und das Anfang Sept.  
Strecke habe ich schon was nettes im Kopf, bin ich aber am Stück so auch noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## frenchy (7. September 2007)

Super!

Uhrzeit kann man später noch feststellen (nach Temperatur und Laune ). 

Und was hast du da nettes im kopf?


----------



## amerryl (7. September 2007)

Weisenbach - Rote Lache- Badener Sattel- Badener Höhe- Herrenwieser See(sehr verblockt, nett, aber für mich meistens mit Abstiegen(freiwllig oder auch nicht ganz so freiwillig verbunden ) alternativ Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel- Streitmannskopf - Wegscheide- Forbach- St. Anton- Toter Mann - Prinzenhütte - Westweg - Forbach, falls ich dann noch kann  - Rote Lache - und Supertrail nach AU - Weisenbach.
Was für mich allerdings ein recht heftiges Programm ist, aber gemeinsam gehts leichter, hoffentlich. 
Ich schätze mal mind. 2000Hm, kann aber auch abgekürzt werden schaun wir mal wie`s läuft.


----------



## frenchy (7. September 2007)

Das ist eine Tour für Erwachsene   
Klingt schon echt sehr Versprechend. Für mich ist es auch nicht ohne...also werden wir mal sehen!!


----------



## Cook (7. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Weisenbach - Rote Lache- Badener Sattel- Badener Höhe- Herrenwieser See(sehr verblockt, nett, aber für mich meistens mit Abstiegen(freiwllig oder auch nicht ganz so freiwillig verbunden ) alternativ Badener Höhe - Badener Sattel- Streitmannskopf - Wegscheide- Forbach- St. Anton- Toter Mann - Prinzenhütte - Westweg - Forbach, falls ich dann noch kann  - Rote Lache - und Supertrail nach AU - Weisenbach.
> Was für mich allerdings ein recht heftiges Programm ist, aber gemeinsam gehts leichter, hoffentlich.
> Ich schätze mal mind. 2000Hm, kann aber auch abgekürzt werden schaun wir mal wie`s läuft.


Streitmannskopfalternative würde mich interessieren und anstatt das Sasbachtal rauf (schon zu oft gefahren) deinen Vorschlag mit der hohen Schaar. Bei mir ist nur die Zeit problematisch. Ab nächste Woche wieder schaffe bis zum umfalle. Aber plant ohne mich und ich würde mich bei passenden Zeitkoordinaten einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (7. September 2007)

Bei der Hohen Schar Version würde ich das dann lieber anderst angehen.
Weisenbach - Hohe Schar - Prinzen Hütte - Westweg - Rote Lache - und dann Streitmannskopf usw., damit der dickste Brocken gleich abgehakt ist.

Es geht auch Sonntag, dann aber lieber gleich morgens und als Päuschen evtl. den Scherrhof in der Nähe der Roten Lache einbauen.


----------



## frenchy (7. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Bei der Hohen Schar Version würde ich das dann lieber anderst angehen.
> Weisenbach - Hohe Schar - Prinzen Hütte - Westweg - Rote Lache - und dann Streitmannskopf usw., damit der dickste Brocken gleich abgehakt ist.
> 
> Es geht auch Sonntag, dann aber lieber gleich morgens und als Päuschen evtl. den Scherrhof in der Nähe der Roten Lache einbauen.



Bei mir geht Sonntag nicht!...Geburtstag meiner Frau sonst darf ich nicht mehr nach hause..


----------



## Cook (8. September 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Bei mir geht Sonntag nicht!...Geburtstag meiner Frau sonst darf ich nicht mehr nach hause..


Nicht wegen mir auf den Sonntag verlegen, denn nächsten WE geht komplett garnix bei mir. Also auch nicht Sonntag. Und frenchys Frau sollte man nicht alleine Geburtstag feiern lassen


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Bei der Hohen Schar Version würde ich das dann lieber anderst angehen.
> Weisenbach - Hohe Schar - Prinzen Hütte - Westweg - Rote Lache - und dann Streitmannskopf usw., damit der dickste Brocken gleich abgehakt ist.
> 
> Es geht auch Sonntag, dann aber lieber gleich morgens und als Päuschen evtl. den Scherrhof in der Nähe der Roten Lache einbauen.



Ja geht noch was Morgen? Würde gern mitmachen, wenn wir so um 13 Uhr zu Hause sind. Frau möchte nach Baden-Baden ( Römerfest oder so).

Abfahrt ewtl. so um 8:00??


----------



## amerryl (9. September 2007)

Kommenden Samstag, oder geht`s evtl .morgens noch nicht,
wegen Atstadtfest  Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch eine Idee zwecks Streckenführung.

Am Freitag habe ich den Zick Zack Weg gesucht und auch gefunden allerdings nur das Ende   Bin wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen.
Die steile Treppe? Meinst du die Sandsteinstufen, dann rechts und dann gleich wieder links die Stufen runter? (nix für mich), oder gehts erst später links ab?

Stadtfest BAD waren wir gestern, die haben sie echt nicht mehr alle  
3 Eur für eine Bratwurst gehts eigentlich noch?????


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Kommenden Samstag, oder geht`s evtl .morgens noch nicht,
> wegen Atstadtfest  Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch eine Idee zwecks Streckenführung.
> 
> Am Freitag habe ich den Zick Zack Weg gesucht und auch gefunden allerdings nur das Ende   Bin wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen.
> ...



Nicht die Sandsteinstufen, sondern die "neue" mit Holz gestüzte Treppe Du brauchst nicht zum Turm hoch sodern direkt an Holzhütte (Kneipe) vor und nach ca. 80m links runter ( anfang ist befahrbar, danach kommen die Treppen)

Die Treppe runter und links. Nach ca. 100-150m rechts und danach immer links halten. 

Es könnte mit der "rote Rose" gekennzeichnet sein (ein Teil)

3 Euro für ne Wurst? Zum glück bin ich vegetarier


----------



## amerryl (13. September 2007)

Sodele nochmal wegen der Tour
Geht evtl. auch morgen Mittag ca. 14:00, für Sa ist die Wettervorhersage nicht so berauschend. 
Falls nicht, wann sollen wir starten am Sa(wenns nicht regnet) ?


----------



## Rebell-78 (13. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Sodele nochmal wegen der Tour
> Geht evtl. auch morgen Mittag ca. 14:00, für Sa ist die Wettervorhersage nicht so berauschend.
> Falls nicht, wann sollen wir starten am Sa(wenns nicht regnet) ?



Ich treffe mich morgen (Freitag) um 14:40 oben an Nachtigal mit 2 Kollegen.

Geplant ist nix, nur so ca. 3 Std. biken. Komm einfach mit.


----------



## amerryl (13. September 2007)

Wenns mit frenchy nicht klappt, komme ich evtl. mal vorbei. 
Freitag u. Samstag noch was größeres wird mir zu heftig.
Mal schauen.


----------



## frenchy (13. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Sodele nochmal wegen der Tour
> Geht evtl. auch morgen Mittag ca. 14:00, für Sa ist die Wettervorhersage nicht so berauschend.
> Falls nicht, wann sollen wir starten am Sa(wenns nicht regnet) ?




Hallo Amerryl!

Leider geht's am Freitag bei mir auch nicht (Arbeit.....).Der Wetterfrosch meldet Vormittag 45% Regen  , Nachmittag 0%!!!  Sollen wir evtl.  später 
starten? Bin am Samstag sehr flexibel...Fahre (bike) nur Nachts ungern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (13. September 2007)

Hi frenchy
Von mir aus können wir auch morgens schon los, 
so viel wird schon nicht runter kommen.
Ich hab nur gedacht falls es bei dir auch Morgen 
gehen würde hätten wir das schöne Wetter nutzen können.
Du hast die längere Anfahrt, sag wann du los willst, nur nicht
vor 9:00 sonst krieg ich Ärger mit der Familie. 

@ rebell-78
vielleicht komme ich Morgen und klinke mich halt 
ein bisschen früher wieder aus.
Wenn dann bin ich pünktlich, also nicht extra warten.


----------



## frenchy (13. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hi frenchy
> Von mir aus können wir auch morgens schon los,
> so viel wird schon nicht runter kommen.
> Ich hab nur gedacht falls es bei dir auch Morgen
> ...



OK! Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr - Ich will doch nicht für Ärger in der Familie verantwortlich gemacht werden  

Also bis am Samstag...


----------



## amerryl (14. September 2007)

OK,
Falls was dazwischen kommen sollte,
meine Telefonnummer per PN


----------



## frenchy (15. September 2007)

wieder zuhause. Ca. 60 Km / 1800 hm mit amerryl - Flowige und leicht verblockte Trails, Wunderschöne Aussichten, und super Führung!! Amerryl VIELEN DANK, es war echt Traumhaft. Wiederholung wann du willst!  Kannst gern auch nach Ettlingen kommen


----------



## amerryl (16. September 2007)

Jau war super, hat richtig Spaß gemacht 
Im Anhang das Profil.


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. September 2007)

Am Samstag sind wir mit ca. 15 biker (8 aus Frankreich) unterwegs.
Geplant ist von Gernsbach auf Teufelsm. und von dort auf Holoh. Den Westwegtrail ( von Holoh nach Gausbach) müssen wir mitnehmen, das Problem ist es nur was machen wir wenn im Gausbach (beim Forbach)sind? Sollen wir richtung Swarzenbach oder richtung Rote Lache? Bin schon die Strecke abgefahren und bin von Weisenbach auf Rolte Lache hoch. Die Strecke ist so steil gewesen das mein VR hoch gekommen ist (85mm federweg).

Ein Idee? Trails gibt es glaube ich keine zu Nachtigal hoch?

Danke


----------



## amerryl (18. September 2007)

Mit 15 Personen Samstags auf dem Westweg   
Wenn das mal keinen Ärger gibt.

Wo bist du hoch in Weisenbach?
Auf Trails vom Murgtal in Richtung Rote Lache ist zwangsläufig mit schieben verbunden. 
"Normale" Wege gibts genug.
Weisenbach - Richtung Sportplatz - immer geradeaus bergauf bis zu einer Kreuzung - dann links Richtung Rote Lache.

Forbach - Murgtalradweg - Raumünzach links runter zum Pfadfinderheim - 
dann auf der Straße Richtung Schwarzenbachtalsperre - links Richtung Erbersbronn, Hundsbach - 
nach der Brücke gleich rechts auf den Forstweg - ca.3km bergauf - nächste Möglichkeit rechts - 
auf dem Weg bleiben - Bachdurchquerung - ca. 200m rechts Trail zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre.

Trails Richtung Nachtigall kenne ich nicht, bin eher murgtal aufwärts unterwegs.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, Weisenbach über die Brücke - Kelterstr. - Wandstr. - 
nächste links Trail aufwärts - Friedhof Obertsrot - dann Richtung Schloß


----------



## Cook (18. September 2007)

aaahja nochwas:

@amerryl: Frank G. aus H. jetzt W.? Nachricht über Mäx?


----------



## amerryl (18. September 2007)

Genau, die Welt ist ein Dorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (21. September 2007)

@rebell-78

Schwarzenbach -Rote Lache sind Holzfäller am Werk
Entweder umfahren oder falls sie Sa nicht arbeiten
drüber steigen. Auf einer Länge von ca. 500m liegen
Stämme über die Straße.
Badener Sattel Richtung Sand ist auch gesperrt.


----------



## Cook (22. September 2007)

Da hier ein paar Locals vom unteren Murgtal unterwegs:
Ich stand schon öfters oben am Schurmseeblick (westlich Schönmünzach) oberhalb des Schurmsees. Von dort geht mit der blauen Raute ein super Trail zuerst über eine Moorwiese und dann durch niedrigen Wald Richtung Hundsbach. Bin den schon ein paar hundert Meter "Probe gefahren", recht anspruchsvoll und leicht verblockt. Aber noch nie ganz durch, weil es dann eine Riesentour gibt.
Ist den schon jemand komplett gefahren? Ist der Weg mit Spaß fahrbar?


----------



## amerryl (23. September 2007)

Der obere Teil des Trails macht mir  zu mindest keinen Spaß,
lauter fußballgroße Steine, die auch noch ständig feucht sind
(Nordhang). Der Rest ist zum Teil mittlerweile Forstautobahn.
Der Abzweig auf den Trail dadurch auch schnell verpasst.
Nach dem ersten Stück(Antiflow) ist der Trail OK, aber auch nicht
so gut und so lang, dass ich deswegen den Schurmseeblick
erklimmen würde. Es gab mal einen super Weg direkt auf dem Höhenrücken
(Grenzweg) Richtung Ochsentall, ist aber angeblich zu gewachsen.
Muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal erkunden.


----------



## amerryl (23. September 2007)

Wegscheide - Rote Lache war heute wieder offen.
Sieht aber nicht aus als ob die Arbeiten abgeschlossen wären.


----------



## Cook (23. September 2007)

amerryl schrieb:


> Der obere Teil des Trails macht mir  zu mindest keinen Spaß,
> lauter fußballgroße Steine, die auch noch ständig feucht sind
> (Nordhang). Der Rest ist zum Teil mittlerweile Forstautobahn.
> Der Abzweig auf den Trail dadurch auch schnell verpasst.
> ...


Danke! Das sind die Infos, die man im Vorfeld braucht. Dafür lohnt sich dann die ewig lange Heimfahrt vom Hundsbach nicht wirklich.



amerryl schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen super Weg direkt auf dem Höhenrücken
> (Grenzweg) Richtung Ochsentall, ist aber angeblich zu gewachsen.
> Muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal erkunden.


Genau diesen Weg über den Kamm habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal vergebens gesucht. Im "Rother Wanderführer" von 1999 beschrieben als "Sumpfig, wurzelig, zwischen Heidekraut und Blaubeeren, unter Fichten und Tannen zieht er dahin." Meine Expedition war damals vergebens und endete immer im Nichts. Wahrscheinlich nach Lothar aufgegeben worden und der liebe Herr Pollmann (der Autor) war vorher schon dort oben. Vielleicht versuchst du mal dein Glück. Allerdings sind Kammwege meist nur nach langen Trockenperioden spaßig.


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2007)

Bin diesen Weg ca. 1999 mal gegangen. Super viele Heidelbeeren....
sehr schmal und natürlich wurzelig - kanns nach dieser Zeit nicht mehr so einschätzen  
Hab den Weg auf meiner alten Kompasskarte drauf. Grau gestrichelt. Der Weg war aber vor Lothar schon ziemlich baumfrei.
Am Aussichtspunkt zum Schurmsee (Höhe 956) geht eine blaue Raute links (westl) nach Hundsbach. Der muss dann gleich in den ersten ca. 150m diesen Grenzweg kreuzen (daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern). Ich weiß noch, dass bis Hinterlangenbach kein Weg von diesem Grenzweg ins Tal abgezweigt ist. Wir haben damals aus Zeitnot einen senkrechten Abstieg gemacht.

Viel Spaß beim Suchen und Finden
Warte auf Infos
Gruß Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (24. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bin diesen Weg ca. 1999 mal gegangen. Super viele Heidelbeeren....
> sehr schmal und natürlich wurzelig - kanns nach dieser Zeit nicht mehr so einschätzen
> Hab den Weg auf meiner alten Kompasskarte drauf. Grau gestrichelt. Der Weg war aber vor Lothar schon ziemlich baumfrei.
> Am Aussichtspunkt zum Schurmsee (Höhe 956) geht eine blaue Raute links (westl) nach Hundsbach. Der muss dann gleich in den ersten ca. 150m diesen Grenzweg kreuzen (daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern). Ich weiß noch, dass bis Hinterlangenbach kein Weg von diesem Grenzweg ins Tal abgezweigt ist. Wir haben damals aus Zeitnot einen senkrechten Abstieg gemacht.
> ...



Tja, da bist du mit deiner Kompaß-Karte meiner LVA-Karte überlegen  
Denn die hat einen Zugang vom Blindsee (Bombenhütte) drauf, den es anscheinend nicht gibt und den ich gesucht habe. Auch weiter westlich sollte es noch einen Zugangsweg geben, der aber an einem Holzlager endete (sog.Holzweg )
Ist aber schon eine recht verlassene Ecke dort oben...


----------



## amerryl (24. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Ist aber schon eine recht verlassene Ecke dort oben...


Grenzweg halt und zwar nicht irgendeine Grenze  
Nein, ehemalige Grenze zw. Württemberg u. Baden.
Ich denk mal das könnte auch der Grund sein, wieso es
keinen Weg über den Kamm gibt, ausser dem Trail nach
Hundsbach(Schmugglerpfad  )


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2007)

Damals wars ein Weg - und grau gestrichelt heißt in meiner Karte Karrenweg!

Die Zugänge am Blindseee sind auch drin, ebenso gestrichelt nach NO verlaufend an der Bombenhütte vorbei. Oder von Nord an der Auerhahnhütte vorbei. einen durchgezogenen grauen Weg gibts noch von einer Gabelkreuzung Diebaukopf  aus  ca. 150m lang...

Auf jeden Fall wäre dieser Trail, sollte es ihn noch geben, was für jemanden, der eine ganze Weile seine Ruhe haben will  

Darf man jetzt eigentlich einen Kartenausschnitt hier einfügen oder nicht?

@cook
Das Schönmünztal hoch Richtung Wildsee - Ruhestein ist eine sehr schöne Strecke, schonmal gefahren?

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## Cook (25. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @cook
> Das Schönmünztal hoch Richtung Wildsee - Ruhestein ist eine sehr schöne Strecke, schonmal gefahren?
> 
> Gruß Mausoline



Am Samstag. Das ist eine Art "Hausstrecke" von oder zur Darmstädter Hütte. Sehr sehr schön und idyllisch! Oben ein "schnelles" Bier und weiter... 
An der ehemaligen Falzhütte geht ein recht ausgesetzter Pfad zum Auerhahn runter, der mich immer wieder reizt, aber den ich noch nie gefahren bin. Vielleicht hat auch hierzu jemand Fahr-Infos?


----------

